# some pics. using Orphek Azurelite



## MPD (Feb 23, 2013)

Thanks again for the light Taipan.


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

Nevermind the flashlight....I have to take some serious photography lessons. WOW.

P.S. - you're welcome I had a few kicking around. Cheers.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Your skill level is off the chart my friend!!! These pics are amazing!!


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

Wow amazing pictures, feed us more


----------



## thmh (Mar 17, 2011)

vivid photos dude!!


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

That is an amazing level of magnification. Mind if I ask equipment used for these shots?


----------



## kamal (Apr 21, 2009)

the people on this forum continue to astound me with their amazing tanks and photography skills


----------



## CanadaCorals.com (May 12, 2013)

Nice shots for sure!

Definitely a 100mm f2.8 with possibly an extension tube?


----------

